# Being born in a stable does not make one a horse.



## seitt

Greetings,

Please see: http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/mar/17/amiahorse

I'm trying to translate the above ("Being born in a stable does not make one a horse.") into elegant Greek, but haven't had much luck so far!

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## ireney

Depends on how elegant you want it. I mean I don't find the original all that elegant either 

A few alternatives:
"Το να γεννηθεί κανείς σε στάβλο δεν τον κάνει άλογο"
"Το να γεννηθείς σε στάβλο δεν σε κάνει άλογο"

"Δεν σε κάνει άλογο το να γεννηθείς σε στάβλο"

"Το να γεννηθεί κανείς σε στάβλο δεν ημαίνει ότι είναι κι άλογο"
(Same in second person and in second person reversed as above).

A bit more free
"Επειδή κάποιος γεννήθηκε σε στάβλο δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι (κι) άλογο" (Second person variant also possible).

I'm sure the other members will come up with more ideas  Hope one will suit you.


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Maybe you could use a Greek equivalent. Something like "δεν κάνουν τα ράσα τον παπά". Hmmm..still not sure.


----------



## Akritas

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι παράγοντες που καθορίζουν την στρατηγική που ακολουθιέται σε μία μετάφραση. Γενικά, θα συμφωνούσα με τον την παροιμία με τα ράσα, ωστόσο θα σου ζήταγα να μας δώσεις παραπάνω πληροφορίες για το είδος κειμένου, τον προορισμό του και φυσικά την κατηγορία των αναγνωστών.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.


----------



## ireney

In this case we cannot use a Greek proverb I'm afraid since this is not an English proverb but a quote by the Duke of Wellington.


----------



## polytropos

Η ακριβής σημασία του "τα ράσα δεν κάνουν τον παπά" είναι -γενικότερα-πως τα φαινόμενα απατούν. Αντίθετα, η ρήση του Γουέλλινγκτον είναι πιο ειδική, επιδιώκει να ακυρώσει τον τόπο γέννησης  ως καθοριστικό παράγοντα της κτήσης της εθνικής ταυτότητας.  Είναι, όμως, αυτονόητο πως ο τόπος γέννησης είναι το ράσο και ο παπάς η εθνική ταυτότητα; Γιατί όχι το αντίθετο; 
Τάσσομαι με την Ireney.


----------



## Akritas

I still think that unless we know more about the source text and especially the target text, we can not  provide an *appropriate* answer. Even if it's from the Duke of Wellington and its meaning is slightly different, if it is to be used in a childeren's book then the answer would differ.

By the way, a very brief internet search revealed that the quote has been misattributed to the Duke of Wellington.


----------



## polytropos

[Πάντα μιλώντας σε αναφορά με το άρθρο της Γκάρντιαν. (Όσο για την ρήση, και να μην είναι του Δουκός, του πάει γάντι0. FONT="Book Antiqua"][/FONT]


----------

